# bob sikes grouper



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Catching many mangroves and gag grouper...all too small. Anyone get the larger grouper fishing under bob sikes around pilings ? Luvin the new boat


----------



## J0nesitheSecond (Jun 27, 2016)

softbutchharley said:


> Catching many mangroves and gag grouper...all too small. Anyone get the larger grouper fishing under bob sikes around pilings ? Luvin the new boat




Caught a couple mangroves no grouper yet though. Was using nice sized grunt and smaller pin fish for the grouper but nothing so far. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Theres a goliath grouper that lives on the north side of bob sykes


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

putting in the time will eventually pay off.
weeding through the dinks waiting for the next strike and something bigger-priceless.
catch 'em up.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

holicori said:


> Theres a goliath grouper that lives on the north side of bob sykes


:thumbup:


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

DAWGONIT said:


> putting in the time will eventually pay off.
> weeding through the dinks waiting for the next strike and something bigger-priceless.
> catch 'em up.


Priceless indeed......So glad to be able and blessed for that abilty.....to get out in new boat and put in the time. I put in the time anyway lol !!! 
Life is good, stay salty


----------

